# My new story site



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Back in 2003 I wrote a BHM novella, which I duly sent off to the Weight Room like my other stories. Unfortunately, it got caught up in all the librarian trouble, so has never appeared there.

I've been meaning to set up a site for my stories for ages, but

a) I am a total ignoramus when it comes to HTML'n'stuff
b) I hoped a new librarian would turn up
c) My life has been very busy lately
d) I am Slacky McSlack. A 200-pound slug, that's me.

But now I've got a site, and my story, Jack's Inspiration, is up, along with my earlier BBW stories. It's at www.charisatellsstories.blogspot.com .

It's not really a blog - the blog format is just an easy way to post sequential text like my stories. If you want one story per page so's you don't go crazy scrolling, I have cunningly twiddled the archives so if you click on a month you get one story. Jack's Inspiration is November. I may someday work out how to do this better.

If you like BHM stories at all, please come by and let me know what you think!


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 8, 2005)

It's to late in the evening now, but tomorrow or some other day I will sure check this out, and give you some feedback if I think you need any... I looove stories..


----------



## William (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi 

I will check out your Blog!

William


----------



## lady of the dark (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm posting feedback on your blog.. I really like the story...


----------



## fatboy1004 (Oct 9, 2005)

Fabulous story -- i loved it!


----------



## missaf (Oct 9, 2005)

Charisa, thanks for posting the link, please continue to write and share your stories with us


----------



## It's Just Me (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Charisa, you write very well! I look forward to more.


----------



## zonker (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow! I just want to savor your new story, so I was going to read one part each of the next six days, but I got so into it that I'm up to part 3 already. Great job!! I look forward to reading the rest of it. Plus, I'd never really gotten into Metamorphosis, but wow, it's a really nice tale as well. You're my favorite by far!!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey guys - thanks for being so lovely! You are definitely an encouragement to write more stories - I will have to find some more time to finish off the two I've been working on for too long now.


----------

